# Sedona Rip Saws review



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

I saw a set of these for sale online. Any personal reviews with this tire? I grabbed a few reviews on google and they seem to be a pretty good tire. The only con I saw was they wobble a bit when you get above 30mph in speed which I dk if that is consistent or just isolated occurrences. (That is no biggie with me) I was set on Big Horns but I may be able to snag a set of these for 250-275. I didn't see this tire in the "tire chart" page. They are a 6-ply which I like and low 30's in weight I believe. My application for these meats are rocky/trail/light mud. The set that is for sale is 26's so its on a 12'' rim which I am fine with. As for looks, they look pretty sweet!


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

They are an excellent tire. They are comparable to the bighorns, except way better in mud. 


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics with them in my brute.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## xc133 (Feb 28, 2014)

Rip saws are amazing! I run them in GNCC on our RZR. Hook up great and haven't had a flat..... Yet.


Dew Gorman #133


----------



## Hulksmash (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. They do look good! I ended up buying them. Eventually I want to put them on a bead lock rim when I have the funds. Can't wait to try them out either in WV or TN come April 3rd-5th. I preferably rather go to WV! Nothing like Hatfield and Mccoy's!


----------

